# Baler Gathering Wheels



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking ahead at baling straw this coming June and was wondering if anyone knew who is making gathering wheels for my NH 5070 square balers. My combine leaves a very large windrow of straw behind it. I can get 95% of it and sometimes all but would like to be able to get it 100% in really good wheat. Don't want to go back and catch up any strips. Hopefully the wheat will be good. Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I've wanted to do the same thing, also because of wide straw rows, on my 570. Of course, I figured a wheel off of a salvaged round baler could be made to fit somehow.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Would it be possible to modify the shoot on the combine?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Looking ahead at baling straw this coming June and was wondering if anyone knew who is making gathering wheels for my NH 5070 square balers. My combine leaves a very large windrow of straw behind it. I can get 95% of it and sometimes all but would like to be able to get it 100% in really good wheat. Don't want to go back and catch up any strips. Hopefully the wheat will be good. Mike


http://www.besthaysaver.com

Mike, I spoke with this outfit a couple of years ago about putting gathering wheels on a JD baler. If I recall correctly, he said he had some that worked well on NH square balers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike I tried the baler gathering wheel this fall but i run into a problem. In soft fields i was pulling in too much dirt and the wheel only worked if it touched the ground, I am going to go to a hyd drive rake wheel next season instead, then i can leave it set 6" off the ground. It really doesn't need to be lower for straw. Ray


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Look on the Freeman website some of their small square balers have gathering wheels. Probably could be mounted on the bracket for the flotation wheel.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Mike I tried the baler gathering wheel this fall but i run into a problem. In soft fields i was pulling in too much dirt and the wheel only worked if it touched the ground, I am going to go to a hyd drive rake wheel next season instead, then i can leave it set 6" off the ground. It really doesn't need to be lower for straw. Ray


I wonder if all hay saver wheels are ground driven?

The ones on my Vermeer baler are adjusted above the ground. They spin as they touch the hay. On narrow windrows they are idle.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I wonder if all hay saver wheels are ground driven?
> 
> The ones on my Vermeer baler are adjusted above the ground. They spin as they touch the hay. On narrow windrows they are idle.


IDK Mine only half assed worked if the edges of the windrow were sporadic. On an even width, heavy windrow it may have worked better. I guess for the small squares i do i could just run my NH 216 rake over the field and be done with it.


----------

